# Tried snowboarding for the second time today and I'm done.



## boardneub

Honestly man, at some point, we were all there. Heck 2 weeks ago that was me! But keep with it and youll get better! At least give it one more shot. Tomorrow will be my 4th time out, and my buddy is introducing me to Blue's Terrain park! Once you get past the initial leafing learning curve, carving becomes natural. Once you get the basics down, that you really start to appreciate and have fun with snowboarding.


----------



## BrokenBricks

boardneub said:


> Honestly man, at some point, we were all there. Heck 2 weeks ago that was me! But keep with it and youll get better! At least give it one more shot. Tomorrow will be my 4th time out, and my buddy is introducing me to Blue's Terrain park! Once you get past the initial leafing learning curve, carving becomes natural. Once you get the basics down, that you really start to appreciate and have fun with snowboarding.


lmao i know i know but all my friends ski I was stuck on beginner while they were all having fun on diamonds. Besides, I've been playing hockey since i was 5 so skiing is like second nature to me and who am I to mess with nature


----------



## boardneub

I found the bigger hlls to be better. Because, to go home, you have to reach the bottom


----------



## Argo

Your biggest problem will be getting past. Your body mechanics that are natural to you now from skiing so long...


----------



## Donutz

It's hard when you're a skier to transition to snowboarding. Snowboarding has a much higher initial learning curve, although once you're up and getting around that situation reverses. But it's hardest to go back to the bunny slope when you've been used to hitting the black diamonds, even if you _don't_ have friends who are still doing so. Good on ya for giving it a try, and you might still get a chance to try again in the future.


----------



## WillC310

BrokenBricks said:


> lmao i know i know but all my friends ski I was stuck on beginner while they were all having fun on diamonds. Besides, I've been playing hockey since i was 5 so skiing is like second nature to me and who am I to mess with nature


Dude, I've been in your shoes. I played hockey, figure skated, and inline skated for a combined total of like 15+ years. My wife wanted to try snowboarding out last season and I wanted to take a gun out and shoot myself because I know I can hop on skis/snowblades and rip it up. That said, just stick with it and try not to get too frustrated. Boarding is all about heel/toe edges vs inside/outside on skates. It took me about 3 days before I was able to ride down the mountain semi-comfortably.


----------



## Kesserendrel

Give it another chance. I used to ski (and am thinking of trying it again on a groomer day this winter), so I can compare... the initial learning curve is MUCH worse on a snowboard, but once you can link turns and stop catching edges, progression gets much faster than on skis. I was riding easier blacks and open trees once I had 12-15 days under my belt, and snowboarding is MUCH MUCH MUCH easier in powder than skis, since it's easier to lean sideways to weight your back leg than back on your heels.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

BrokenBricks said:


> damn its hard lol. I learnt to do falling leaf and pivots but its not worth doing beginner over and over again if I keep on falling.
> 
> Back to skiing! But seriously hats off to you snowboarders you make it look so easy!


I've taught people (not nimble kids, but moms in their 30s and 40s) who have never done any board sports before to make turns down the hill in only two 2-hour lessons... comfortable enough for black diamonds after only a couple days... You just have to stick with it!! That is if you actually even care to learn...

I was strictly a skier from age 3 to 15... I spent an entire season barely being able to ride... I hated it so much I went back to skiing the next season, only to realize that as much as I sucked at riding, I actually enjoyed it way more than skiing.

Been boarding ever since.

My recipe for surpassing any plateau you tend to find: time and alcohol.


----------



## Smokehaus

For me when it came to snowboarding there were two things that I remember clearly about learning how to ride. The first thing I remember is falling a LOT, but the second and more important thing I remember is that once 'it' clicked, it clicked for good. I can pinpoint the exact run I was on when for the first time ever I finally started linking turns, and it felt natural. That was the moment I realized that snowboarding would be with me for life.


----------



## BrokenBricks

WillC310 said:


> Dude, I've been in your shoes. I played hockey, figure skated, and inline skated for a combined total of like 15+ years. My wife wanted to try snowboarding out last season and I wanted to take a gun out and shoot myself because I know I can hop on skis/snowblades and rip it up. That said, just stick with it and try not to get too frustrated. Boarding is all about heel/toe edges vs inside/outside on skates. It took me about 3 days before I was able to ride down the mountain semi-comfortably.


But its so hard  I even took a lesson today and he said my toe edge was non-existant. The first time I went I was taught to just to break with my heels (my friend) and he said before I can think about linking turns I have to work on my toe edge but I was scared to turn around and face the mountain and break with my toes cause I wasnt used to it. 

And breaking all the way down the mountain wasnt fun. I tried to go down board the normal way you're supposed to but it felt really awkward and uneasy. I had to be side stepping most of the time.

I see boarders, not even experienced ones just those linking turns down the beginner run and Im seriously in awe that they can do that. It seems impossible. I tried to do it but I would either fal or be so scared and need to face the mountain. Then my friend wanted to try the snowboard so I took his skies and it felt... right lol.


----------



## Smokehaus

I think what everyone is trying to say here is don't give up if you really feel like boarding again. Some people ski, some people board, but don't give up if you really wanna do it even if it is so unnatural to you at the moment.


----------



## BrokenBricks

Smokehaus said:


> I think what everyone is trying to say here is don't give up if you really feel like boarding again. Some people ski, some people board, but don't give up if you really wanna do it even if it is so unnatural to you at the moment.


Well.. not really. I wanted to TRY snowboarding and I did. Twice. I got my fix so to say lol. But I feel like everyone my age (Im 18) snowboards so it makes me feel like aim an old man when I ski lol. I guess I liked the "cool" factor of snowboarding more than the actual sport itself. Still you snowboarders are awesome keep it up!


----------



## Smokehaus

Also in one week my GF is going to feel the exact same way you do currently with some slight exceptions. Last year she tried learning to ride over the course of two trips and by the end she was ALMOST linking turns, but a good toe edge catch put her directly down on her knees on ice and she was lodge bound for the rest of the day and pretty much had written off boarding all together as she was just so frustrated (understandable). The difference is that the board her parents bought her was an older women's Ride board that was super stiff, cambered, and a fucking 156! The oversized board alone would be enough to make me want to kill myself, but she promised to keep trying and would complain as little as possible which she did until her last fall of the season. 

The other day I was able to snag a rockered 2011 146 Roxy Silhouette new for $100 and surprised her with it the other day. She gave me this look like she could not believe that I still had faith in her ride again. The spark that I saw in her that day was what you need to find. Something (even if small) that makes you feel like there could even be a chance of you riding even after all of your troubles. Once you can push through the rough patch of learning you will be mad at yourself for even trying to give up.


----------



## snowklinger

yea stick to skis, its for those who won't or can't snowboard.


----------



## poutanen

^^^ It's that that gives us a bad name...

Seriously though for the OP: I switched from skiing to boarding when I was about 11/12 or so. It feels totally foreign at first. Catching edges, banging knees and landing on your ass. As soon as you get the fact that your edge has to basically stay up all the time, it actually gets much easier. I would say the learning curve is very steep for the first few days, and once you're past that it's all gravy.

My girlfriend learned a few years ago and was constantly yelling at the hill, yelling at herself... Then one day she stopped wiping out and started some beginner linked turns, and now she won't look back. Loves it!!! She still gets spooked on steeper runs, but she has no skiing experience to help. She'll just keep linking turns on the blues and loving it, she's on the verge of being able to carve a bit and it's really exciting to see her progress. I want to just put her board on and show her how it's done but in a way it's fun to just watch her learn.

Anyway, if you go back to skiing have fun, but you might be missing out on a lot of fun you didn't know was out there!

Oh and thanks for the kudos on how we make it look easy! Too many people give snowboarders a bad name...


----------



## BrokenBricks

fuck I don't want to give up now... I hate giving up and I don't want to be defeated! But it really seems impossible and its taking its toll on my body! Yesterday when I had my lesson with the instructor he taiught me to stop with my toes and it was so hard! Id do it but I wouldnt completely stop id be jerking. And thats what worries me. If I couldnt even get stopping with toes right after an hour of lessons how could I get anything else? But now I dont want to quit cause I HATE giving up!!! Ugh...


----------



## poutanen

BrokenBricks said:


> fuck I don't want to give up now... I hate giving up and I don't want to be defeated! But it really seems impossible and its taking its toll on my body! Yesterday when I had my lesson with the instructor he taiught me to stop with my toes and it was so hard! Id do it but I wouldnt completely stop id be jerking. And thats what worries me. If I couldnt even get stopping with toes right after an hour of lessons how could I get anything else? But now I dont want to quit cause I HATE giving up!!! Ugh...


Everything feels weird on a board until you get it. Stopping on your tow edge is like doing calf raises with a lot of weight on your shoulders, takes a fair bit of muscle. As long as you can heel slide and toe slide just keep with it and eventually you'll start linking turns.

It's weird at first because on skis you can stand straight up and ride flat on the skis. With a board you can't. You always have to be on one edge or the other (until MUCH further along in your riding). Trust me I've seen a lot of people learn (and obviously learned myself) and somewhere between 2-5 days on the slopes everybody has a breakthrough and gets it for the most part.

One thing is you don't want to be on too easy of a hill to learn. You actually need some grade to help give you enough speed to keep an edge up. I found it easier taking people on mild blues to learn. Once you start turning you sort of twist your upper body to start the rotation, then the hips follow, then the legs will sort of kick the board out and slide you onto your other edge. Hard to describe but once you do it a few times it'll all make sense...

Don't give up!


----------



## LuckyRVA

To the OP, everyone here fell a million times their first time snowboarding. If it's something you really want to get good at you just have to keep at it. I also highly recommend you watch Snowolf's youtube tutorials (perhaps someone can link him, I'm at work and don't have access). I watched them several times before going my first time last season. I still fell a shitload my first day but I knew the basic fundamentals...enough to do skidded turns down a blue at the end of my first day.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

BrokenBricks said:


> damn its hard lol. I learnt to do falling leaf and pivots but its not worth doing beginner over and over again if I keep on falling.
> 
> Back to skiing! But seriously hats off to you snowboarders you make it look so easy!



I was there at one point too...Few suggestions:

Snowboarding is like riding a bike. You need a bit of speed to turn, if you go too slow you fall inside the turn, you ski already so you should be more comfortable with some speed.

Conditions make all the difference: start riding later in the day when the snow softened up, or after a snow fall, the board will be much easier to control than on hard pack. Avoid ice like pest when you;re learning.

Buy protections when you learn! (padded shorts, wrist pads and helmet) you will feel more confident and you'll get hurt less.

Riding it's a bit more physical then skiing, take breaks and commit fully every time. you will progress!

have fun!


----------



## Shazkar

Took me like a good 4 days to even be able to not fall on my face probably. From what I remember...

But yeah, you will get it if you keep at it. Once you get past the first few days of crappiness, it's lovely.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> Buy protections when you learn! (padded shorts, wrist pads and helmet) you will feel more confident and you'll get hurt less.


Yeah I should have mentioned this. To me a helmet is a must (even though I rode for the first 17 years without one). My girlfriend wears wrist guards, I've had broken wrists. I actually started riding with upper body armour this season, as I've screwed up my shoulders the last 3-4 seasons. It felt really weird the first day now I love it, I actually feel more confident. It's basically a zip up shirt with elbow pads, shoulder pads, a spine protector, and a little plastic protection in the abdomen area. Cost me about $110...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I have protective gloves ( Xsport protection SuperPipe Pro) padded shorts to save your tailbone and hips, and helmet.


----------



## skycdo

We make it look easy because you never saw us on our first days. The first day I learned how to ride was terrible. My ass hurt a lot, and I'm sure I snowplowed more snow than the CDOT does in one season. You have to be persistent to be able to learn, especially after 2 only days. It took me till the 4th day to figure it out. 

I spent 3 days with a friend teaching her how to ride because she wanted to see if she would like it and the first day didn't go too well. She thought she was ready to tackle a green and got super scared once we got up on the mountain. So the next 2 days we didn't move from the bunny hill until she was ready. You need to find someone who can either teach you and be enthusiastic about it or learn along with you so you can laugh at each other. I know every time I got excited for her her performance got better.

There's nothing wrong with skiing with your snowboard buddies. I see plenty of people who are a mixed group riding together. Out of all my 11 family and friends I ride with, only 2 are snowboarders. It makes no difference.


----------



## SBK

Helmet is a good idea, gave myself a mild concussion the first time I tried. I was going slow and caught a heel-side edge and ended up staring at the sky and seeing stars.

I would seriously recommend taking 3 or more lessons in a row from an experienced instructor. I've heard this time and time again; usually most riders are able to link turns after 3 days on the slopes with instruction.


----------



## morris149

*Stick with it!*

I completely understand where you are coming from. I am in my second full season of boarding and this is my first season in the mountains out west here. I love boarding! 

I fell constantly at first and got so mad and frustrated with myself. But at that very moment that there is a turning point and everything clicks and you do what you intend to do, there is no feeling like it! A good sense of accomplishment too! 

Trust me it hurts at first and you will still catch an edge and fall or come off a jump wrong or something down the road, but it is worth it to me in the end because when I am boarding there is nothing else that matters, I love it and the feeling!! It will take a while, but I assure you in my opinion you will grow to love it if you stick with it and give it a proper chance


----------



## poutanen

Oh yeah I meant to also say after 19 years I still hurt myself almost every day I'm out there! lol I almost feel weird if I've made it through a long weekend without some kinda injury. I've invested in big bottles of generic advil!


----------



## Ocho

Here's my take on it. You recently joined this _snowboarding_ forum, and from what I can tell, this thread is your first post. So. It seems to me there is something inside you that wants to give this a go. Otherwise, why take the time to register and make a thread? Why not just say eff it and go back to skiing? 

Not a criticsm at all, I'm just saying it seems that you do really want to ride. Which is cool. As others have said, stick with it. Once you get past the rough patches, it's so worth it.

Edit: I mentioned in a different thread that it was a miracle I got back out there a second time, my first time was so rough (no lessons). I hated that first day and it is indelibly marked in my memory. But as was said by someone in this thread, I too have a clear memory of the exact moment and run when everything clicked. That memory is the one that stays with me the most.


----------



## socal boarder

i dont know where you live. but i took a break from snowboarding for 5 years and it came right back to me. try riding a longboard skateboard and it will help you turn cuz you have to lean into them more than skiing.


----------



## HoboMaster

I snowboarded Sunday and skied Monday. Who says you can't do both?


----------



## firstx1017

heck - you are only 18 - you will learn! lol I learned at 50 and the falls are a lot harder at my age! 
 It can be done - here is my video learning. I love it better than skiing - this is my 2nd year....

vicki learning to snowboard at 50 - YouTube


----------



## Argo

You might try to bring your highjacks forward some to help with your toe edge... It will help your knee bend posture too....


----------



## gjsnowboarder

BrokenBricks said:


> fuck I don't want to give up now... I hate giving up and I don't want to be defeated! But it really seems impossible and its taking its toll on my body! Yesterday when I had my lesson with the instructor he taiught me to stop with my toes and it was so hard! Id do it but I wouldnt completely stop id be jerking. And thats what worries me. If I couldnt even get stopping with toes right after an hour of lessons how could I get anything else? But now I dont want to quit cause I HATE giving up!!! Ugh...


 An hour of lessons really isn't enough time to expect big and great advances at snowboarding, especially in the first several levels. Do try it at least one more time and really commit to learnning by taking at least 2 hours, preferrably more of lessons. I'll bet you will get IT. To make even easier request a "certified" instructor. There is a much better chance of success when you go with someone that has taken the time, money, and effort to become a better instructor.


----------

